# boat plans



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

One of my friends is looking into making a boat. He is in desperate need of plans. Anyone with any links or ideas please help.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

There have been quite a number of boat makers post on this forum. Do some searches here and see what you find. You can send them PMs or make posts asking them what they found etc.

A place to start anyway.


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

Contact me by e-mail and let me know what he is looking for. I have a number of plans I have saved from the net from free locations that may be what they are looking for. I am going to build one myself, once I can get a few bucks set aside to begin the adventure.

[email protected]


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Not too long ago I was looking at some of the plans on these two sites.
They are cedar strip boats, canoes and kayaks.
The bottom link has a good photo gallery that shows the building process and tools used as well as a good explanation of why things are done.

While I don't have any immediate plans to build one, it sure was fun looking at all the pics.

Enjoy!

http://www.clcboats.com/boats/wherry.php
http://www.oneoceankayaks.com/Shop.htm


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

What type/size boat are you intending to build? Glen-L has lots of plans or plans/patterns available depending on skill level.

www.glen-l.com


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

First boat I built with my father was 'british scout kayak', this was 17' long and 2' 6" wide. Made of oregon pine stips on frames and canvas covered. We had lee boards and sails. After a capsize on the Thames, my father made an alloy outrigger pontoon and we had a few hols down the estuary.

We then bought a 14' wreck (chap had forgotten left centre plate down and it came up though the bottom when tide went out) for $5. We used masonite oil tempered hardboard to deck it and made a fold down cabin top. 

Used for holidays for years while I progressed though my teens and early twenties.

johnep


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are the plans I'm using for my 15' Flats boat. I have modified the numbers some to fit what I want. (loft all the angles out full scale and roll with it) Having a hard time finding the time to finish her. Small skiffs are easy after you have helped with one before. Basics one are 2 1x10 side boards hooked to a transom bent around a middle frame or seat and pinched togeather at the bow. Do this all upside down and a nail strip to the bottom of the sides after you plane in the shape you want them attach the bottom. Add some ribs and seats. If you use 3M 5200 on all your joints all you need is paint. The "Sweet Tea" planes with 3 grown men using a 15hp motor, rows well, stable with one person on the bow and draws about 6" on the hull fully loaded. I have a pair of yaks I built from plans too. They are fun and only took about 30 hrs each. Good Luck


----------



## Sourdough (Oct 21, 2007)

*Boat designs and plans are great to imagine and draw.... but, you really need the offsets to make the whole thing work. Here is an example.
*


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Very similar design to one I built with my father to act as a general sailing fun boat. Had sliding gunter rig plus jib. My dad quarter decked it after sitting a bit to far forward while rowing in a choppy sea near the shore. A wave came in over the front and sank him. water only couple of feet deep so he waded ashore. I regret I fell about laughing.
johnep


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

*sigh* I'd love to build a boat but you've seen my shop....no fun tryin' to get THAT down the stairs!!!:laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You need a bigger place Corndog.

Gerry


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

I know the feeling this one got a good start now I never seem to find the time and its eating up half the shop These are old photos there is more junk crammed in there now  I left a 1600sq ft shop under my home in SC when I moved to FL and now I am cramped in a 400 sq ft 2 car garage:icon_cry: :furious:


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

This was my attempt at a boat, I used some jon boat plans from the 50's. I spent about $200 total on materials not counting the ash and cherry I used as trim. It floated but it was freakin' heavy. I've since bought and aluminum boat with a trailer. The wood boat did make excellent chainsaw practice and firewood. I saved the transom because I used a ton of cherry on it. I think I'll turn it into a coffee table. 

If I ever build another boat I'll get some better plans and make something a lot better looking!


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

Good Luck...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Someone else mentioned clcboats.com. I've built one of their kayaks, and I love it. All of them paddle well and they have many different types. They also have other types of boats, including a dinghy, a sharpie, and even a catamaran (technically not a cat, but a dual hull design nevertheless) that is fantastic finished. 

If you build it, use luan or marine grade plywood (1/4") and fiberglass. Makes for a much prettier, lighter final boat, if you're planning on building with panels. If you're planning on doing a strip boat, the sky's the limit as for types of materials. You'll still want to glass it too for strength and integrity, but if you're careful the glass and epoxy don't add much weight.

Guillemot kayaks is also good, as is oneocean. There aren't a lot of free plans online, but most of the reputable dealers sell kits or plans and plans run from $60-$100 or so.


----------



## SkipWill (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been drooling over this one

http://www.jemwatercraft.com/StudyPlans/Freedom15StudyPlans.htm

but have far too many other things going on that take all my time and spare change<g>.

Skip
www.ShopFileR.com


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi SkipWill

That is a nice little boat. When I was a member of the Pacific Woodworkers Guild one of the guest speakers brought in a very similar boat, and showed us all the constuction details and ran us through a video presentation. I believe he bought the complete kit, precut. He and another member were avid kayakers, and had done some long treks together. The boat was very nicely finished, and the guest was building another boat for two people. If I had the time I would also consider building one of these, but for now I will have to settle for taking my little twelve foot Mirrocraft out to go fishing.

Gerry


----------



## Spyko (Nov 3, 2007)

*Boat*

Look into Wooden Boat Magazine.
http://www.woodenboat.com/

I hope you stay dry!


----------

